# Veterans Day 2014



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*
*
*Saluting veterans in the Attleboro area*








Veterans make their way through town during Norton's annual Veterans Day parade last year. This year's event will be held at 10 a.m. Tuesday. (Staff file photo by Mark Stockwell)
There are breakfasts, parades and ceremonies for area residents and veterans to attend to honor veterans on Veterans Day. Those events include the following:
*Attleboro*
Residents and local veterans will gather at the Veterans Memorial Pavilion at Lees Pond in South Attleboro from 10:30 to 11 a.m. Tuesday, Nov. 11. City councilor and veteran Walter Thibodeau will be speaking during the ceremony along with Mayor Kevin Dumas and other officials.
*Foxboro*
A Veterans Day service will be held at 11 a.m. Tuesday, Nov. 11 at Foxboro High School.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

A heartfelt thank you to all our vets who made the sacrifice and fought for our country... especially those of you here on masscops!

The Land of the Free because of the Brave.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Veterans Day to all that served and all that supported


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank You Veterans !


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Good to go America! God bless the veterans and be safe out there!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More than 1,000 U.S. Marines who bravely fought in foreign wars spanning three generations paused yesterday to reflect on the importance of Veterans Day and the honor they still feel for having served the country they love.
"Veterans Day is a chance to stop, pause and reflect on who we are. What we've accomplished, what needs to be accomplished, and to be grateful that we have Americans who are willing to step up and take on the bad guys," said 74-year-old retired Marine Col. Barney Barnum of Reston, Va., a Medal of Honor recipient who fought in Vietnam and served in the Marine Corps from 1958 to 1989.
"War is horrifying and not glorifying. Anyone who's been at war despises war, but we realize we've got to be prepared to go anyplace at any time," Barnum said.
Though he fought valiantly alongside his compatriots, Barnum, who was among the past and present Marines who attended the Semper Fidelis Society's annual Marine Corps Birthday luncheon at the Boston Convention and Exhibition Center yesterday, said, "I don't consider myself a hero. I consider myself a leader of Marines who were successful on the field of battle."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2014/11/marines_remember_fallen_compatriots


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

To all the veterans, thanks for everything I've got in my life. Without you all, we'd be speaking German, Japanese or worst of all, Arabic.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My Dad= WWII, Corporal, 7th Army/45 Inf Div/180th Inf Reg in North Africa/Sicily/Italy/Austria (Real Deal)
My Brother= Vietnam, Corporal, 1st MarDiv, Artiy Battalion at Camp Carroll/DMZ (Real Deal)
Thanks guys!
And thanks to the rest of you guys out there too!!!!!!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Community remembers Marine killed in Afghanistan last winter 
Hundreds of people participated in a 5K road race and walk on Veterans Day in Abington to benefit a Marine killed in the line of duty last winter.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/abington-h...efit-memorial-fund-for-fallen-marine/29661062


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Thank you veterans for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Meet America's oldest-living veteran: 108-year-old whiskey-drinking, cigar-smoking Richard Overton*

By Dylan Stableford November 11, 2014 4:10 PM Yahoo News

participated in the Veterans Day parade in Austin, Texas, on Tuesday, posing for selfies from the passenger seat of a slow-moving car along the parade route.
Chances are, the 108-year-old World War II veteran began the day like any other: on the porch, smoking a cigar, sipping a cup of coffee stiffened with whiskey.
"I drink whiskey in my coffee. Sometimes I drink it straight," Overton told CNN last fall. "I smoke my cigars, blow the smoke out - I don't swallow it."
Overton, who was born on May 11, 1906, in Bastrop County, Texas, served three years in the U.S. Army, with stops in Hawaii, Guam, Palau and Iwo Jima.
According to the Austin American Statesman, the centenarian still lives in the house he bought when he returned from World War II, still drives an old Ford truck and a Chevy Monte Carlo and still helps "transport widows to church." He was formally recognized as the oldest-living veteran last year.
"It makes me feel pretty good," Overton said at the time. "It makes me think I've done something right. If I'd done something wrong, I wouldn't be here."

http://news.yahoo.com/americas-oldest-living-veteran-richard-overton-whiskey-211033103.html


----------

